
Garmin announces the first Autoland system for general aviation aircraft - jumbopapa
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20191030005354/en/
======
cjrp
This is huge. The system will find an airport with suitable instrument
approach, fly to it (avoiding terrain and weather enroute), configure the
plane for landing (flaps, gear, descent rate, etc.), make a landing, stop on
the runway and shut down the engine so passengers can exit. Plus it's
transmitting to ATC the whole time. Incredible.

